# Brauche Hilfe was zu Programmieren



## Manfred_Mustermann (26. Mai 2020)

Da ich leider überhaupt keine ahnung vom Programmieren habe, wollte ich fragen ob mir hier vielleicht jemand was Programmieren kann.

Also das Programm soll folgendes machen:
Es soll alle Kombinationen von "a-z", "A-Z", "0-9" und ein paar sonderzeichen u.a. ! - _ . : ß ? $ auf beliebig vielen stellen (n) anzeigen.

z.B.
n=5  AAAAA
         abc23
         xVg4!
         ...
n=6   Hju73?
         JILHsn
         K::-h3
         ...
usw...

(natürlich nicht nur 3 kombinationen sondern ALLE kombinaionen ALLER oben aufgeführten zeichen)

Wäre echt nett wenn jemand sowas für mich machen könnte
Oder wenn jemand so ein Programm kennt einfach link geben 

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## LimDul (26. Mai 2020)

willst du eine Passwort-Cracker schreiben? Dir ist bewusst, dass da schnell extrem große Datenmengen rauskommen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Mai 2020)

nicht, dass ich verstanden hätte, was Du eigentlich willst, aber Du musst Deinen Wunsch schion im richtigen Unterforum posten!


			https://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/
		


VG Klaus


----------



## TM69 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich gebe @LimDul recht, denn die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten ergeben sich aus der Formel

Kombinationsmöglichkeiten = Zeichenvorrat ^ Anzahl der Zeichen.

Mit anderen Worten, wenn wir uns nur auf den Zeichenvorrat "a-z" und der von der BSI vorgeschlagenen Länge von 12 Zeichen kommen wir auf

26^12 =  95.428.956.661.682.176 Möglichkeiten.

Du möchtest 



> "a-z", "A-Z", "0-9" und ein paar sonderzeichen u.a. ! - _ . : ß ? $



mit anderen Worten 26 Zeichen für "a-z" 
mit 26 Zeichen für "A-Z"
mit 10 Zeichen für "0-9"
mit 8 Zeichen für "! - _ . : ß ? $"
somit  kommen wir auf  70 Zeichen für den Zeichenvorrat.

Jetzt hängt es von der Länge der verwendeten Zeichen ran. Wir gehen wieder von BSI aus, also 12 Zeichen

somit 

70 ^ 12 = ‭13.841.287.201.000.000.000.000‬

mögliche Kombinationen.  Wenn wir bei einem Rechner von einer Rechengeschwindigkeit von 2.000.000.000  Schlüssel pro Sekunde (Keys/sec) aus, dann wären es 

6.920.643.600.500 sekunden = 115.344.060.008 Minuten = 1.922.401.000 Stunden = ‭80100042 Tage = 219.452 Jahre‬

*Viel Spass!!!*


----------



## JCODA (26. Mai 2020)

https://repl.it/@game4you/PasswordEnumeration


----------

